# The Place on The Bay?-



## ValHam (Jan 13, 2010)

I am not getting any decent trades with this timeshare - Poorhaps I should dump the timeshare - What happened to S.A.?


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 13, 2010)

If you're using RCI, I think regardless of the resort or country deposited, many are complaining of a reduction in exchange ability.

Sorry, I don't have the answer for SA owners as where best to go from here.  I'm holding as is until I can dig out at work.  Maybe others can chime in with brill suggestions.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 14, 2010)

Capetown is probably the hottest vacation destination in SA, and with little timeshare.  If RCI is giving your poor trading power there, it is only because they have put their thumb on the scales.


----------



## grest (Jan 17, 2010)

The last POB week I traded did very well.  But I wonder what will happen  now that all these changes are happening.  Their "calculation error" to the tune of several thousands of dollars for each of us, plus the boosting of the maintenance fee to more than double is certainly suggestive of a takeover, and that's why lawyers are involved.  I've already begun to write off that resort.


----------

